# Proof German Shepherds can get on with little dogs



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Not sure if you have this ad in the States, but check this Renault car ad out - watch for the German Shepherd and his new friend!

Renault Koleos 'We Belong' on Vimeo


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice.
I like to think the GSD was hers 

Also, when they show the tent, the little dog is on the bed, but the GSD is standing guard right outside of it.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Nice.
> I like to think the GSD was hers
> 
> Also, when they show the tent, the little dog is on the bed, but the GSD is standing guard right outside of it.


See, much as I like that, I hesitate... I have a hangup with dating guys that have a less masculine dog than I do.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

LOL, I too would be the one with German Shepherds, I'm married but if I wasn't, I can honestly say I would be concerned if I started going out with a guy who owned a little white fluffy ........ something not quite right there!


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

My shepherd loves my two little dogs. They do not love her. lol


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My daughter's boy friend has two little white fluffy dogs. They are actually "family" dogs. He is a college student here and brings the dogs down from NJ sometimes. He is a nice boy, very intelligent, excellent major and treats my daughter well. Besides, he tolerates her two rabbits. Yeah, he can keep the two fluffy dogs. At least he is an animal lover. HA!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great commercial!The guy knows how to fish and put up a tent and he loves animals. He'll do.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

MrsFergione said:


> My shepherd loves my two little dogs. They do not love her. lol


This is the case in my house as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog plays with my neighbors Dachshund in the house or in the yard
and he plays with my other neighbors cats.


----------

